# BBWs with *GASP* small boobs!



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

So I was pretty hesitant to post this thread because it's something I've always been pretty insecure about, but I feel this is a safe space so here we go...

I'm 5'2", 220lbs...but I have very small breasts. I'm talking, a very small 38B. They are basically flat on my chest when I lie down. I have always felt a little less feminine to have such small breasts. Not to mention it makes me feel a bit ostracized from the rest of the BBW community...I have seen FA's on this forum, and elsewhere, talk about how one of the bonuses of being with a big girl is her supersized boobs. Needless to say, this kind of talk makes me feel very excluded from being considered attractive to ANYONE, even FA's! I've even heard such derogatory statements (not here, but elsewhere on the interwebz) as "fat girls with no tits are the absolute WORST." Statements like that make me feel pretty worthless. Plus, it doesn't help that I've never had a successful relationship - I've never known what it's like for a guy to really appreciate my body for what it is (and isn't, I suppose), so I really feel quite lost... 

So I'm just wondering if there's anyone who can relate to this and possibly offer some encouraging words.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 14, 2013)

I can't relate to this in the way a woman could, but I'll try to give you a male perspective, for whatever it's worth. First of all, take whatever you've heard -- or read online -- with a grain of salt. Some men like women with ginormous breasts; others prefer small-breasted women. But I have noticed that the former are usually loudmouths who talk everlastingly about their preferences, while the latter keep their cake holes shut. In actual fact, I suspect you're more widely admired than you realize. My ex-wife was three inches taller and eighty pounds heavier than you, with very small breasts; she was an exquisitely lovely woman ... to look at, anyway.

Which brings me to my main point: it's nice to have a man who likes your looks, but it's nicer to have one who can look beyond appearances. Do you really want someone who regards you as two handfuls of fat? If you're willing to hold out for someone who will love you for everything you are, I believe you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Which brings me to my main point: it's nice to have a man who likes your looks, but it's nicer to have one who can look beyond appearances. Do you really want someone who regards you as two handfuls of fat? If you're willing to hold out for someone who will love you for everything you are, I believe you'll be happier in the long run.



Of course that is the main objective - to find someone who ultimately adores me for my character and morals. However, I don't want someone who merely "looks beyond" or "tolerates" my appearance. I need to believe that there are men out there who will actually really love every part of my body, not just bits and pieces.


----------



## loopytheone (May 14, 2013)

Okay, first off, I can think of a couple of threads that you might want to look at, this one addresses the issue of having a smaller than average bust and rear. There is also a post by the beautiful Beccabae who is a BBW with a smaller chest talking about her opinion on her figure here. Perhaps these can give you some other ladies perspectives on this.

As for myself, I personally think that women look great with a fuller bottom half than top, I think it looks very feminine and full yet delicate. Not to mention that every body is a work of art so there is something beautiful about everybody we look at. So small breasts are beautiful, big ones are, the ones in the middle are and there are people out there who like every size of breast and every shape of body. Not everybody is an vocal about their preferences but that doesn't mean they aren't around. 



oliveyou said:


> Of course that is the main objective - to find someone who ultimately adores me for my character and morals. However, I don't want someone who merely "looks beyond" or "tolerates" my appearance. I need to believe that there are men out there who will actually really love every part of my body, not just bits and pieces.



I was at this stage myself a few months back. I can be considered a more 'classically' attractive bigger lady, being not as large as some of the beautiful women on here with a relatively large bust and rear so some gentleman who are not into bigger women but appreciate curves are attracted to me and willing to 'overlook' my being overweight. I quickly decided that this wasn't for me. I didn't want to be with a person who 'put up with' parts of my appearance, I wanted to be with somebody that thought I was gorgeous and stunning and beautiful all over without having to change a single thing. As it happens I have found this mysterious me-appreciator and couldn't be happier. Rest assured, there will be plenty of people out there who think you are absolutely perfect.


----------



## Extinctor100 (May 14, 2013)

The best advice I think anyone can give, is to remind you that the person who ultimately falls in love _with_ you, will fall in love _for_ you and not in spite of anything about you. You will be everything they have ever wanted in a woman and will find you to be the most beautiful, attractive, and feminine woman they have ever laid eyes on. The fact is, you are already that woman, and the person who is coming to walk up to you and look you in the eyes and tell you it and mean it, just hasn't found you yet...

That said, the first step is to appreciate *yourself* first and let others catch up with you. It's a struggle, but the bad experiences are just what they are - bad experiences. Don't see yourself through the eyes of those who don't value you as they should. There isn't a single thing wrong or deficient about you for being the way you are.


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Okay, first off, I can think of a couple of threads that you might want to look at, this one addresses the issue of having a smaller than average bust and rear. There is also a post by the beautiful Beccabae who is a BBW with a smaller chest talking about her opinion on her figure here. Perhaps these can give you some other ladies perspectives on this.



I love Beccabae! She has been a great source of inspiration for me. And I did come across that other thread but it seemed to pertain more to women with smaller backsides, and that's one area I'm actually not lacking in haha ;p





loopytheone said:


> I was at this stage myself a few months back. I can be considered a more 'classically' attractive bigger lady, being not as large as some of the beautiful women on here with a relatively large bust and rear so some gentleman who are not into bigger women but appreciate curves are attracted to me and willing to 'overlook' my being overweight. I quickly decided that this wasn't for me. I didn't want to be with a person who 'put up with' parts of my appearance, I wanted to be with somebody that thought I was gorgeous and stunning and beautiful all over without having to change a single thing. As it happens I have found this mysterious me-appreciator and couldn't be happier. Rest assured, there will be plenty of people out there who think you are absolutely perfect.



Thank you for your input, and I greatly appreciate that you can see where I'm coming from! I know there is someone out there who will appreciate all of me as I am, it's just been a difficult and frustrating road trying to find them!


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

Extinctor100 said:


> The best advice I think anyone can give, is to remind you that the person who ultimately falls in love _with_ you, will fall in love _for_ you and not in spite of anything about you. You will be everything they have ever wanted in a woman and will find you to be the most beautiful, attractive, and feminine woman they have ever laid eyes on. The fact is, you are already that woman, and the person who is coming to walk up to you and look you in the eyes and tell you it and mean it, just hasn't found you yet...
> 
> That said, the first step is to appreciate *yourself* first and let others catch up with you. It's a struggle, but the bad experiences are just what they are - bad experiences. Don't see yourself through the eyes of those who don't value you as they should. There isn't a single thing wrong or deficient about you for being the way you are.



All of this is so true but it's just so hard to remember sometimes...especially when I feel that my body is just SO different from others, even other BBWs. And I've already come a long way from hating my body to accepting it how it is and even beginning to like it, so I know I'm closer than ever to finding someone who will appreciate it just as much...thank you for the very kind words. <3


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

*loopytheone* i tried replying to your post like three times but it won't let me for some reason! but i just wanted to say thank you for your input and I greatly appreciate someone relating to where I'm coming from!! Oh, and I love Beccabae, she has been a great source of inspiration to me <3


----------



## Pandasaur (May 14, 2013)

I definitely relate, my boobs are small as well. Lane Bryant plunge was the first bra to ever give me cleavage....even though my too boobs are too small to squish together. My butt helps even things out I guess.


----------



## superodalisque (May 14, 2013)

Extinctor100 said:


> The best advice I think anyone can give, is to remind you that the person who ultimately falls in love _with_ you, will fall in love _for_ you and not in spite of anything about you. You will be everything they have ever wanted in a woman and will find you to be the most beautiful, attractive, and feminine woman they have ever laid eyes on. The fact is, you are already that woman, and the person who is coming to walk up to you and look you in the eyes and tell you it and mean it, just hasn't found you yet...
> 
> That said, the first step is to appreciate *yourself* first and let others catch up with you. It's a struggle, but the bad experiences are just what they are - bad experiences. Don't see yourself through the eyes of those who don't value you as they should. There isn't a single thing wrong or deficient about you for being the way you are.



wonderful!


----------



## superodalisque (May 14, 2013)

hope this makes you smile  

View attachment 166009_310170089072877_1005060807_n.jpg


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I definitely relate, my boobs are small as well. Lane Bryant plunge was the first bra to ever give me cleavage....even though my too boobs are too small to squish together. My butt helps even things out I guess.



i've never tried a plunge bra but mine are too small to squish together too!! ugh it's so irritating lol.


----------



## oliveyou (May 14, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> hope this makes you smile



hahah it certainly did! thank you


----------



## Pandasaur (May 15, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> i've never tried a plunge bra but mine are too small to squish together too!! ugh it's so irritating lol.



X_X I just realized my grammar mistake. Im trying to decide if I'm more annoyed at the mistake or the fact that my cleavage is 3 inches apart.


----------



## loopytheone (May 15, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> hope this makes you smile



That is brilliant! xD I tried to rep you but sadly I can't!


----------



## AuntHen (May 16, 2013)

Personally, I would rather have small breasts. I can't run, they always get something stuck in the cleavage... food, etc., they are uncomfortable when I lay on my tummy and I would love to not have to wear a bra with certain clothes. 

I have always admired pear shape women with small breasts. I like how it accentuates their hips, thighs and bottoms. 

However, I try to look at the positive about them. They are not going anywhere and they are a part of me.

As far as men go for serious relationships... if all a man can see is one aspect of your body (or just your body only), then he is not worth being with anyway. 

I hope you can embrace your own personal uniqueness


----------



## lozonloz (May 16, 2013)

Well...I'm 360 lbs and I have 50B boobs.

Bane of my life- I buy 48 or 46C's in bras and wear extenders because getting a 50B bra that doesnt make me look like my grandma is not happening-_-

So yeah, you're not alone. I think the thing about being a big girl is that differences in body type become exaggerated much more then they would on a thinner woman- I remember that as a smaller BBW there was only one size difference between my top and bottom rather than the current two. 

If I could change one thing about my body? Bigger titz plz. 

But I think the thing to remember here is that everybody has different preferences and there is no way there hasnt been, at some point (or probably more than some), a guy walk down the street and check out your body and gone "Niiiiiiiiiice" in his head. And also that everybody has those things they want to change about their body, even if they're comfortable in their own skin.

Don't let the haters drag you down. 

Plus, it's always a good thing for ANYONE to remember that attraction comes on many levels and your or someone elses idea of a physical ideal may not live up to who you find yourself lusting after in reality. 

My male physical ideal is... this tall musclebound Aragorn in Lord of the Rings slash Viking Warlord with freckles kinda guy. But the guy I'm most attracted to in the world is slightly chubby guy that smells of soap powder with perfectly kept nails. There are some similarities- he's taller and stronger than me and all stubbly. But I have no GODDAMN idea why his nails turn me on, but maaaaaaaaaaaaan... I can totally see those hands...going places....and doing....things...mmmmm...

Sorry, went off on a tangent there.

I'm pretty sure this transfers over to men. I've had guys trailing after me like a lost little lamb that used to date women half my height and less that half my weight. Sometimes attraction can catch you sideways. So on top of the guys sneaking admiring looks at you from the word go you have the guys meeting you and being attracted without knowing why. Small boobs be damned! They will take those small boobs and worship them. *nod*


----------



## oliveyou (May 16, 2013)

lozonloz said:


> Bane of my life- I buy 48 or 46C's in bras and wear extenders because getting a 50B bra that doesnt make me look like my grandma is not happening-_-



omg, it's hard enough for me to find B bras in a 38, so i can't even imagine! i'm sorry the clothing industry is so discriminatory and doesn't provide a bigger range of sizes to accommodate what you need :/



lozonloz said:


> So yeah, you're not alone. I think the thing about being a big girl is that differences in body type become exaggerated much more then they would on a thinner woman- I remember that as a smaller BBW there was only one size difference between my top and bottom rather than the current two.



It's always nice to here that I'm not alone. And that is so true - if I had the same size breasts as I do now on a thin body, it probably wouldn't be nearly as much of an issue because they would be more "proportional" to my body.




lozonloz said:


> But I think the thing to remember here is that everybody has different preferences and there is no way there hasnt been, at some point (or probably more than some), a guy walk down the street and check out your body and gone "Niiiiiiiiiice" in his head. And also that everybody has those things they want to change about their body, even if they're comfortable in their own skin.



Yes! That's so important to remember


----------



## Saoirse (May 20, 2013)

I'm a 38B and yea it's sooo hard to find bras in that size!! 

I've been wearing padded bras forever. I joke and tell the boys its false advertising (they never seem to mind lol). The one thing that really pisses me off about my small boobs is that is impossible to have a hot tittyfuck


----------



## oliveyou (May 20, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I'm a 38B and yea it's sooo hard to find bras in that size!!
> 
> I've been wearing padded bras forever. I joke and tell the boys its false advertising (they never seem to mind lol). The one thing that really pisses me off about my small boobs is that is impossible to have a hot tittyfuck



Yep! Sometimes I'll just buy 36B's and then buy these handy little bra extenders they sell at Target! They're pretty nifty. 

Haha yes, I've "warned" boys that I'm "mostly bra" too...Haha yep I will never be able to tittyfuck either...it's especially annoying to me when a guy wants me to lick my own nipples and I'm just like...yeahhhhh that's obviously not happening. x)


----------



## Saoirse (May 20, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> Yep! Sometimes I'll just buy 36B's and then buy these handy little bra extenders they sell at Target! They're pretty nifty.
> 
> Haha yes, I've "warned" boys that I'm "mostly bra" too...Haha yep I will never be able to tittyfuck either...it's especially annoying to me when a guy wants me to lick my own nipples and I'm just like...yeahhhhh that's obviously not happening. x)



Haha! I've gotten the nipple licking request! Silly boys- you're supposed to do the licking!


----------



## loopytheone (May 20, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> I'm a 38B and yea it's sooo hard to find bras in that size!!
> 
> I've been wearing padded bras forever. I joke and tell the boys its false advertising (they never seem to mind lol). The one thing that really pisses me off about my small boobs is that is impossible to have a hot tittyfuck



Is it really that hard to find bras in that size where you live? Because where I am there are plenty of 34-40 A-D cup bras that are a available in super markets or whatever. As a 34/36 F I find that quite inconvenient too! :doh: Also, I almost always wear padded bras because I don't like the thought of nipples showing and I honestly don't think that that tiny amount of padding makes any difference on how big your boobs look!



Saoirse said:


> Haha! I've gotten the nipple licking request! Silly boys- you're supposed to do the licking!



Actually, I know several guys that can lick their own nipples, including one guy who is pretty lean and built so I think it has more to do with the flexibility of your neck and how much your rib cage sticks out than anything! You might surprise yourself! I have big boobs but I can barely lick my own nipples and it kinda just looks like I'm having a seizure or something when I try!


----------



## oliveyou (May 20, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Haha! I've gotten the nipple licking request! Silly boys- you're supposed to do the licking!



HAHAHAH i couldn't agree more!!


----------



## oliveyou (May 20, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Actually, I know several guys that can lick their own nipples, including one guy who is pretty lean and built so I think it has more to do with the flexibility of your neck and how much your rib cage sticks out than anything! You might surprise yourself! I have big boobs but I can barely lick my own nipples and it kinda just looks like I'm having a seizure or something when I try!



well yeah i mean technically i CAN do it, but like you said it just makes me look ridiculous when i do! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (May 20, 2013)

A big plus..you will never have to consider breast reduction surgery!
Your boobs won't sag to your belly button!


I think that's pretty amazing.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 20, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Your boobs won't sag to your belly button!
> 
> 
> I think that's pretty amazing.



There are plenty of guys that love huge, saggy tits. And all boobies will eventually sag anyway. Saggy tits FTW!


----------



## Jah (May 20, 2013)

I would love to have small boobs. Big boobs aren't really all that great. There are plenty of guys that have said to me that more than a handful is wasted.
If I had small boobs I could wear bras that are actually comfortable, my boobs wouldn't get in the way like they do now and I wouldn't have to put up with how heavy they are. I remember back when I had small boobs (B cup) before they seemed to just keep on growing. I should have been more grateful for what I had, now I my boobs overflow with a H cup bra.


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 20, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> hope this makes you smile



LOL! Brilliant :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 20, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> LOL! Brilliant :bow:



Hey babe, welcome back!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 20, 2013)

But this thread is about small breasted BBW...I was giving some pros instead of the perceived cons. 






KittyKitten said:


> There are plenty of guys that love huge, saggy tits. And all boobies will eventually sag anyway. Saggy tits FTW!


----------



## Ivy (May 20, 2013)

i've got relatively small boobs for my figure. i used to hate them, but i absolutely love them! one major perk? i am able to squeeze into a lot of vintage clothing that i'd never be able to if i had a sizable rack!


----------



## Pandasaur (May 21, 2013)

Ivy said:


> i've got relatively small boobs for my figure. i used to hate them, but i absolutely love them! one major perk? i am able to squeeze into a lot of vintage clothing that i'd never be able to if i had a sizable rack!



That is true, I love tight fitting vintage dresses, it goes nicely with my pearish frame . The plunge bras give them a nice boost though. I certainly have never had any trouble finding tops before.


----------



## oliveyou (May 21, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> But this thread is about small breasted BBW...I was giving some pros instead of the perceived cons.



yeahhh i was about to say the same thing haha


----------



## Saoirse (May 21, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> That is true, I love tight fitting vintage dresses, it goes nicely with my pearish frame . The plunge bras give them a nice boost though. I certainly have never had any trouble finding tops before.



I always have trouble finding tops that fit my shoulders and tummy AND aren't huge in the chest area. A lot of plus sized clothing is made for ladies with bigger boobs. Most of my sundresses have to be pinned in the front cause I don't have the boobage.


----------



## PlumBlossom (May 26, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> So I was pretty hesitant to post this thread because it's something I've always been pretty insecure about, but I feel this is a safe space so here we go...
> 
> I'm 5'2", 220lbs...but I have very small breasts. I'm talking, a very small 38B. They are basically flat on my chest when I lie down. I have always felt a little less feminine to have such small breasts. Not to mention it makes me feel a bit ostracized from the rest of the BBW community...I have seen FA's on this forum, and elsewhere, talk about how one of the bonuses of being with a big girl is her supersized boobs. Needless to say, this kind of talk makes me feel very excluded from being considered attractive to ANYONE, even FA's! I've even heard such derogatory statements (not here, but elsewhere on the interwebz) as "fat girls with no tits are the absolute WORST." Statements like that make me feel pretty worthless. Plus, it doesn't help that I've never had a successful relationship - I've never known what it's like for a guy to really appreciate my body for what it is (and isn't, I suppose), so I really feel quite lost...
> 
> So I'm just wondering if there's anyone who can relate to this and possibly offer some encouraging words.



FINALLY I see a woman just like me! HELLO! :bounce: I'm 100% exactly the same except that I'm around 315lbs (around there, haven't weighed myself in a long time) and I'm ALSO a 38B! It's frustrating sometimes for me! Especially because I got interested in plus-size lingerie and I couldn't find anything because all the plus-size lingerie (and I guess clothes for that matter) focus on the large boobs. I ended up wasting almost $100 on lingerie that fit my 38B boobs but were made for small thin petite bodies so they will never fit right on my body. It sucks because I can't ever find clothes, all the clothes that would fit my small boobs are made for petite slim sizes and all the plus size clothes (like lingerie) are made for DDD's. My boobs also lay flat when I lie down, I'm so flat chested and I do struggle feeling feminine.


----------



## PlumBlossom (May 26, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> A big plus..you will never have to consider breast reduction surgery!
> Your boobs won't sag to your belly button!
> 
> 
> I think that's pretty amazing.



Nah, they still sag though. They may not sag to my bellybutton but my small boobs are still as sagged as can be and like others said, also no cleavage. 
Personally for me, I do struggle with my body and having small boobs. My shoulders and thick arms are too broad/wide and my chest too flat which is the total opposite of what most of the male populace like (as in thin skinny arms, small petite framed shoulders and large boobs). I just feel inadequate but it's nice to see that I'm not alone.


----------



## oliveyou (May 26, 2013)

PlumBlossom said:


> Nah, they still sag though. They may not sag to my bellybutton but my small boobs are still as sagged as can be and like others said, also no cleavage.
> Personally for me, I do struggle with my body and having small boobs. My shoulders and thick arms are too broad/wide and my chest too flat which is the total opposite of what most of the male populace like (as in thin skinny arms, small petite framed shoulders and large boobs). I just feel inadequate but it's nice to see that I'm not alone.



glad you can relate lol! and i have really big arms/shoulders too, so i never really thought of myself as "pear-shaped" even though most women with small breasts would consider themselves as such, but my silhouette just isn't shaped like that. it's really frustrating when trying to "dress for your shape" or whatever...i've never been able to pin my body shape as one specific type...


----------



## seavixen (May 26, 2013)

My breasts aren't small in terms of bra size (I wear a 46G) but they are super saggy and they look really tiny compared to the rest of me. I've kind of hated them for...always. Proportionately, they just don't stack up to the rest of my body, and I'm self conscious about it. If I lie on my back, I feel like they turn into pancakes. My husband disagrees, but - you know - whatever. It doesn't really change my opinion of them! lol

That said, there are men who really dig small breasts. Seriously. And saggy breasts. And every other kind of breast. There are men who don't particularly care about breasts, because they prefer bellies or butts or legs or arms or any and all other parts of the body. There are men who will be into whatever it is they're getting the pleasure of looking at and touching. There is a taste for every possible configuration of features on the female body, I promise you.

There's really no such thing as "perfect" or "perfectly proportioned" - it's a very subjective thing, so, while we might wish we had a bigger this or a smaller that, it doesn't follow that men are going to feel the same way. Some will. Some won't. That's why diversity of taste is kickass.

My mom's super chesty, and she hates it. She envies women with small chests, because she thinks she looks ridiculous. I think the underlying thing is that pretty much every woman thinks she's not good enough in some department or another - or would, at the least, improve something, given the chance - no matter what she looks like. Most guys feel the same way about themselves.

The whole big girl = big rack thing is really just the sort of nonsense that bros tell other bros to justify being attracted to a non-stick-figure, I think. It's a socially acceptable trait to find attractive at a bigger size, in a largely fat-phobic world. That's not to say it's not true for some men, but it's definitely not true for all.


----------



## oliveyou (May 26, 2013)

seavixen said:


> There's really no such thing as "perfect" or "perfectly proportioned" - it's a very subjective thing, so, while we might wish we had a bigger this or a smaller that, it doesn't follow that men are going to feel the same way. Some will. Some won't. That's why diversity of taste is kickass.



that's so true!! i need to remember that the "perfectly proportioned" body is something entirely created by the media. it's not even a real thing lol. how dumb is it that we aspire to be something that isn't even possible?? 




> The whole big girl = big rack thing is really just the sort of nonsense that bros tell other bros to justify being attracted to a non-stick-figure, I think. It's a socially acceptable trait to find attractive at a bigger size, in a largely fat-phobic world. That's not to say it's not true for some men, but it's definitely not true for all.



ugh, bros...lol. i never really thought about it that way. it's so gross and misogynistic that guys will justify liking big girls because "big titz bro." thanks so much for posting, makes me feel a little better lol :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 26, 2013)

While guys do like bigger boobs in general, we're pretty much happy with any size beasts. I can't imagine being disappointed by someone "only" having a B cup and I've never personally heard anyone complain about it.
I know my gender can be kind of repulsive on these matters, but I don't think you'd have much to worry about even if you weren't as pretty as you are. After all, the only guys who would be turned off by you not having huge boobs are dipshits anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> While guys do like bigger boobs in general, we're pretty much happy with any size beasts. I can't imagine being disappointed by someone "only" having a B cup and I've never personally heard anyone complain about it.
> I know my gender can be kind of repulsive on these matters, but I don't think you'd have much to worry about even if you weren't as pretty as you are. After all, the only guys who would be turned off by you not having huge boobs are dipshits anyway.



as much as i agree with this it also sort of misses the mark. you're basing this on the idea that women go nuts over their body image due to what men think. usually it has little to nothing to do with what men like. it has to do with how a woman actually feels about herself. media has many women convinced that all they have to offer that anyone wants is their body. unfortunately some of it is also about female competition and pecking orders which also has nearly nothing to do with admiration from guys except for a symbol of hierarchy. in other words it's not really about truly pleasing anyone -- even yourself.


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 26, 2013)

You're right, but I only referred to the perceptions of males because she mentioned it in the original post.


----------



## superodalisque (May 26, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> You're right, but I only referred to the perceptions of males because she mentioned it in the original post.



you're right she did. sorry i had forgotten. most guys pretty much prefer naked women


----------



## Allie Cat (May 28, 2013)

I feel your pain. I'm also a 38B, but it seems like the bands don't fit any more... is there such thing as a 40B? -_-


----------



## superodalisque (May 28, 2013)

Alicia Rose said:


> I feel your pain. I'm also a 38B, but it seems like the bands don't fit any more... is there such thing as a 40B? -_-




check these out 

http://ladygrace.com/category.asp?c=240


----------



## oliveyou (May 28, 2013)

Alicia Rose said:


> I feel your pain. I'm also a 38B, but it seems like the bands don't fit any more... is there such thing as a 40B? -_-



not that i have ever found, lol. it's hard enough to find a 38 at most stores. but at target they have bra extenders that can add a couple inches to any band, so i'll usually just buy a 36 so i don't even have to waste my time looking for a 38, lol. they're really nifty!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 28, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> check these out
> 
> http://ladygrace.com/category.asp?c=240



Zomg they're so expensive D:



oliveyou said:


> not that i have ever found, lol. it's hard enough to find a 38 at most stores. but at target they have bra extenders that can add a couple inches to any band, so i'll usually just buy a 36 so i don't even have to waste my time looking for a 38, lol. they're really nifty!



I might have to just do that. My girlfriend lost some weight and gave me the one she'd been using, but it's stretched to bloody hell and looks like it ought to be six feet under...


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 29, 2013)

http://www.justmysize.com/plus-size...-fashion/valmont-embroidered-lace-push-up-bra

and wait for a sale... this bra is hugely padded and fun to wear.. Just my size has lots of 40 b.... good luck 



Alicia Rose said:


> Zomg they're so expensive D:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2013)

EvilPrincess said:


> http://www.justmysize.com/plus-size...-fashion/valmont-embroidered-lace-push-up-bra
> 
> and wait for a sale... this bra is hugely padded and fun to wear.. Just my size has lots of 40 b.... good luck


I have this bra in every color including the now unlisted hot pink. Wowza. They make my floppy lil girls look huge with gorgeous cleavage. But...to be truthful, no one has ever not loved mine, regardless of lack of size and perkiness.


----------



## BigCutieCallie (May 30, 2013)

I am also a bbw with small(er) breasts for my size. I say "for my size" because everything has to be taken into perspective. I know thin women who dream of having breast my size, but I consider them small for my frame. I am around 250 lbs (I would guess as I don't own a scale) and I have a 40B/C cup (depending on the brand). I use to be insecure about my breast. More so to do with the color of my areola, but I realize now they are very normal. 

If you want your breast to look their best (and slightly larger) I would suggest the Victoria Secret Bombshell Bra. I like to wear that style to give myself the "big boob" look, but I'm very happy with my smaller breast. From my experience, most of the men I date are "Belly Men" not "Boob Men" and my smaller breast only enhance the lovely shape of my belly.


----------



## Pandasaur (May 30, 2013)

I always wanted to try Victoria secrets bras but I am always scared they will be uncomfortable. I wear a 40c at lane Bryant.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I always wanted to try Victoria secrets bras but I am always scared they will be uncomfortable. I wear a 40c at lane Bryant.



They're super comfortable! At least I think so


----------



## Pandasaur (May 31, 2013)

Do the VS bras with bigger band size hide side boob?


----------



## Allie Cat (May 31, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> Do the VS bras with bigger band size hide side boob?



I'm not really sure, I don't have much side boob :x


----------



## PlumBlossom (May 31, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> glad you can relate lol! and i have really big arms/shoulders too, so i never really thought of myself as "pear-shaped" even though most women with small breasts would consider themselves as such, but my silhouette just isn't shaped like that. it's really frustrating when trying to "dress for your shape" or whatever...i've never been able to pin my body shape as one specific type...



Yeah exactly the same with me. Also like someone else said about the band sizes, because I'm a 38B, the cup fits perfectly but the bands are usually too thin on my sides and don't cover my "side boob/fat" comfortably.


----------



## BigCutieCallie (May 31, 2013)

I have found the VS bras to be pretty comfortable for the most part. Only down side I have found to the bombshell is the underwire squeaks sometimes.


----------



## Saoirse (May 31, 2013)

I've never shopped at Victorias Secret, but I've had a few women tell me that their bras don't last very long. 

But I'm that girl that wears clothes well past their throw away point. The bra I'm wearing now is years old!


----------



## amidsttundra (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep, with the other guy on this. I much prefer smaller breasts and wide hips, if anything it exaggerates the hips, which I love. However, my previous partner had giant breasts, but ultimately I liked her because of the way she was, I like largeness in its many guises. I've only ever dated one girl who had small breasts and a big butt, they are indeed far too rare.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 30, 2013)

Personally I have found that most guys that like big girls prefer pear shapes, actually. There is a reason why SSBBWPearadise or whatever that website is called exists. 

I will admit it can get a little big grating having to here people speak so often about how they don't like large breasts as though it is some shocking and novel thing. I suppose my issue, come to think about it, is that I don't like hearing people put down aspects of other people. On this particular issue I like girls with a smaller chest as well, but I think any size and shape of chest can be lovely.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jul 1, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Personally I have found that most guys that like big girls prefer pear shapes, actually. There is a reason why SSBBWPearadise or whatever that website is called exists.
> 
> I will admit it can get a little big grating having to here people speak so often about how they don't like large breasts as though it is some shocking and novel thing. I suppose my issue, come to think about it, is that I don't like hearing people put down aspects of other people. On this particular issue I like girls with a smaller chest as well, but I think any size and shape of chest can be lovely.



Thanks loopytheone for putting this so eloquently. I always felt like this is the one place to get away from people discussing what they disliked about various bodies/parts but apparently I am wrong. Also thought the BBW Forum was for BBW  only. Again apparently I am wrong.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 1, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I will admit it can get a little big grating having to here people speak so often about how they don't like large breasts as though it is some shocking and novel thing. I suppose my issue, come to think about it, is that I don't like hearing people put down aspects of other people. On this particular issue I like girls with a smaller chest as well, but I think any size and shape of chest can be lovely.



I have ginormous boobs, which I hate because they get in the way of everything. To hear it stated over and over and over again that my body doesn't measure up because pear-shaped women is where it's at gets draining after a while. I feel like I'm not attractive because I'm either too fat or the wrong shape, even if that's not necessarily how it plays out in real life.

I also get how insecure women with smaller breasts must feel in a world where big breasts are what we are generally raised to believe is sexy. Women just can't win. Something's always wrong about how our bodies are shaped.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 1, 2013)

Whatcha say we hit the town and bring our tits along?



Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have ginormous boobs, which I hate because they get in the way of everything. To hear it stated over and over and over again that my body doesn't measure up because pear-shaped women is where it's at gets draining after a while. I feel like I'm not attractive because I'm either too fat or the wrong shape, even if that's not necessarily how it plays out in real life.
> 
> I also get how insecure women with smaller breasts must feel in a world where big breasts are what we are generally raised to believe is sexy. Women just can't win. Something's always wrong about how our bodies are shaped.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 1, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Whatcha say we hit the town and bring our tits along?



You're on, lady!


----------



## bigmac (Jul 1, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have ginormous boobs, which I hate because they get in the way of everything. To hear it stated over and over and over again that my body doesn't measure up because pear-shaped women is where it's at gets draining after a while. I feel like I'm not attractive because I'm *either too fat or the wrong shape*, even if that's not necessarily how it plays out in real life.
> 
> I also get how insecure women with smaller breasts must feel in a world where big breasts are what we are generally raised to believe is sexy. *Women just can't win.* Something's always wrong about how our bodies are shaped.



I see where you're coming from -- my wife doesn't like her fat ankles, my ex hated being fat and in particular being fat without either big boobs or a big butt, an old girl friend hated her fat arms ... .

However, I never thought that anything was "wrong" with their respective bodies. They were all fat in different ways -- none right -- none wrong. Indeed the diversity of fat body types is a very good thing (all skinny women look pretty much the same body wise).


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 1, 2013)

OKAAAYY i don't really like where this thread is going.

i completely agree with the fact that women can't really win when it comes to our bodies. HOWEVER i created this thread as a space for women with body shapes like mine to share their struggles, so it's a bit irritating to have people come in and basically invalidate my experiences by saying they hate their big boobs or that FA's really prefer pear shapes or whatever. i guess i must be new to the concept that big breasts AREN'T what is desirable on a major scale, because that's what's been forced into my head my whole life. so i really don't mind it when an FA comes in here to comment on their preferences, because it gives me new perspectives.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 1, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> OKAAAYY i don't really like where this thread is going.
> 
> i completely agree with the fact that women can't really win when it comes to our bodies. HOWEVER i created this thread as a space for women with body shapes like mine to share their struggles, so it's a bit irritating to have people come in and basically invalidate my experiences by saying they hate their big boobs or that FA's really prefer pear shapes or whatever. i guess i must be new to the concept that big breasts AREN'T what is desirable on a major scale, because that's what's been forced into my head my whole life. so i really don't mind it when an FA comes in here to comment on their preferences, because it gives me new perspectives.



How are people invalidating your experiences? Where has a single person said anything to that effect? Are we only allowed to comment on a topic if we share exactly the same opinion as you? And it is nice that you don't mind that but you don't speak for everybody. Saying that you prefer a certain body type or aspect isn't the same as saying you hate or dislike the opposite, which is what people are getting upset at. If I said that I preferred women with small hips and large breasts, I am sure you wouldn't be offended. If I said that I didn't like women with small breasts and big hips and that I didn't understand why more people didn't feel the same way (which is what a previous poster said in reverse earlier in this thread) then it would be more offensive, for sure. I would have thought that people could appreciate that nobody deserves to have their body shape criticized or bashed especially on a forum dedicated to size and body acceptance.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the BBW board, a protected(?) space on this forum where fat women can talk about whatever. It's NOT a place for men to talk about what gets them hard.

Men can stfu and gtfo.


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 1, 2013)

basically what i'm trying to say is if you want to exclude FA's from this thread then the women with big breasts shouldn't be allowed to post because this thread really isn't about them either. i'm pretty sure it doesn't say anywhere on this forum that FA's aren't allowed to post in the BBW forums, and i'm sure BBWs post in the FA forum all the time. everybody is on this board for similar purposes so let's all be adults and coexist. as long as the post is relevant to the thread then i don't see any problem with any particular group of people posting.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 1, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> basically what i'm trying to say is if you want to exclude FA's from this thread then the women with big breasts shouldn't be allowed to post because this thread really isn't about them either. i'm pretty sure it doesn't say anywhere on this forum that FA's aren't allowed to post in the BBW forums, and i'm sure BBWs post in the FA forum all the time. everybody is on this board for similar purposes so let's all be adults and coexist. as long as the post is relevant to the thread then i don't see any problem with any particular group of people posting.



This board in general has been a space for women to discuss our issues without men. You may be OK with it, and that's great, but it is a protected space for good reasons.


----------



## amidsttundra (Jul 1, 2013)

My apologies. I am new here, I'll avoid in future :/.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok so my last post was a little sour. I personally don't care if dudes post on this board, BUT some pretty sensitive topics can be covered and dudes coming in here and talking about what makes their boner rage is offensive. I just mean you gotta think before you type.


----------



## EricW90 (Jul 1, 2013)

ok, hey, i am sorry to everyone i offended. it was not my intention to put anyone down, or to invade a women only safe place. i am new to these forums, and i guess i picked the wrong place to discuss this. so, if you would please direct me in the right path, i will be on my way. i never meant to make those of you with large boobs feel insecure or inadequate, and if i did, again i am sorry. i was just trying to let Oliveyou know that there are some out there who adore her body type.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with BigBrwnSugar1, Diana_Prince245 and Saoirse. The BBW Forum is a safe place for women where we can escape the "_it is very hard to find a BBW who doesnt have the massive, sagging boobs that apparently others like_" type of comments. If you read the rules of this forum it clearly states:

*Purpose of this forum*: This forum is for discussion of BBW-only issues, by BBW about living as a BBW.

*For Non-BBW posters*: This is a public but protected board much the way the Erotic Weight Gain and FA/FFA are protected. Non-bbw posters who venture here should take care to provide postive and non-disruptive posts.

Me and my large, sagging boobs thank you.


----------



## onechubbylove (Jul 12, 2013)

I feel you on the petite breast issue; sometimes it feels like the second B in BBW is boob lol.

On top of being a certified member of the itty bitty titty committee I have a pretty awkward body shape IMO. Not horrible lol but definitely not standard sexy bbw shape. Im not a pear (used to be), or standard apple as i have huge thighs too. At 350lbs I have relatively small breasts ,about a 50C but im slightly top heavy with big arms and very plushy shoulders.
Seeing as I have no plan to lose any weight, I was at first very disappointed that I didnt end up with a body like plump princess or any of the bbws I find so lovely but I find there is no use being sad about something genetics decide for us.

I do confess with FA's I sometimes fear of being a disappointment to my lover boob-wise. I have found there will always be men who are jerks about small boobs and as crushing/disappointing as rejection can feel it weeds out the people who only care about you fulfilling their sexual ideal/fetish. 

I did have one boyfriend tell me how amazing my small boobs were because he could actually hold them (his ex wife had G's or something)

But I try not to worry about the little bags of fat on my chest...they aren't meant to define who you are as a sexual being.


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 13, 2013)

onechubbylove said:


> I feel you on the petite breast issue; sometimes it feels like the second B in BBW is boob lol.
> 
> On top of being a certified member of the itty bitty titty committee I have a pretty awkward body shape IMO. Not horrible lol but definitely not standard sexy bbw shape. Im not a pear (used to be), or standard apple as i have huge thighs too. At 350lbs I have relatively small breasts ,about a 50C but im slightly top heavy with big arms and very plushy shoulders.
> Seeing as I have no plan to lose any weight, I was at first very disappointed that I didnt end up with a body like plump princess or any of the bbws I find so lovely but I find there is no use being sad about something genetics decide for us.
> ...



i appreciate you getting this thread back on topic. 

and i can relate with the whole awkward body shape thing (although in reality there is no such thing except for the fallacy created by the media). i carry most of my weight in my stomach and also have really fat arms, so as i mentioned before i've never been able to exactly pin down what my body shape is as far as pear, apple, etc. 

"as crushing/disappointing as rejection can feel it weeds out the people who only care about you fulfilling their sexual ideal/fetish." this is so true! i've felt this way not just about potential sexual partners but about people in general. if people can't get past the way i look then they're probably just an asshole in general and i don't care to be associated with them anyways.

my mother swears up and down that she had small breasts like me until she got pregnant - she now is a D cup. so i try not to dwell too much on my breasts either (even though it's pretty difficult not to sometimes) because i'm still pretty young (21) and my body will probably continue to change as i get older and have children and all that.


----------



## blubrluvr (Jul 13, 2013)

As someone who has the large to immense boob preference, I'd say don't worry too much. There are plenty of bbw loving men out there who don't share my preferences. Yes Olive, childbearing *could* bring you your cup size considerably. My wife was a J-cup when nursing (sigh!) she's now a G which is two sizes bigger than she started.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 13, 2013)

I think a lot of BBWs would be surprised at how many guys who prefer fat women AREN'T all about the numbers and the cup sizes. I've been with women who were a C cup that I thought had a great rack. I've been with a woman who was a G cup and felt the same way.

Boobs are great but there is more to it all than just that aspect.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, we get it guys. Boobs make you hard. Now tell us why we arent impressed.


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 13, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Yes, we get it guys. Boobs make you hard. Now tell us why we arent impressed.



Right? I'm starting to think I just sort of dug myself into a hole with this thread. Especially with responses like "I like C cups just fine!!" -______- like yeah, C cups might seem small to you but there are *actually* two cup sizes smaller than that, and i happen to be one of them. argh.


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Jul 14, 2013)

"Fat and Flat" is the ideal body shape in my humble opinion. I love the appearance and the feel of a beautiful fat woman with very small breasts. Small breasts, or "cute little boobies" as I like to call them are every bit as feminine as big ones, and must be easier to manage. ( My BBWife is very busty and always wishes her boobs were smaller.) I think there is really no fundamental difference between a person being attracted to a thin woman with large breasts, or a fat woman with small ones. In both cases it is the disproportionality of the woman's bust compared to the rest of her body which makes it more interesting than "normal" women's bodies. That's my theory, anyway. LNM


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> Right? I'm starting to think I just sort of dug myself into a hole with this thread. Especially with responses like "I like C cups just fine!!" -______- like yeah, C cups might seem small to you but there are *actually* two cup sizes smaller than that, and i happen to be one of them. argh.



Don't worry about the fantasizing of random men on the 'net. The easy access to porn has really distorted the viewpoint of some men. C cups aren't small, and those who think they are have a really skewed sense of proportion.


----------



## blubrluvr (Jul 14, 2013)

oliveyou said:


> Right? I'm starting to think I just sort of dug myself into a hole with this thread. Especially with responses like "I like C cups just fine!!" -______- like yeah, C cups might seem small to you but there are *actually* two cup sizes smaller than that, and i happen to be one of them. argh.



No worries, you have an adorable face and that's the asset you need to emphasize. There *are* women with smaller breasts I have found attractive. In those cases, it's facial features and personality that did it for me. My first crush was barely a B-Cup. I had one girlfriend who was under 120 pounds and had a A-Cup.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys, seriously, leave. This is the BBW board, a protected space for us. It's not the pick up cute women board.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 14, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Guys, seriously, leave. This is the BBW board, a protected space for us. It's not the pick up cute women board.



THIS!! Super fucking annoying to try to talk to other women about personal issues, when you Neanderthals are waving your hard-ons all over.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> THIS!! Super fucking annoying to try to talk to other women about personal issues, when you Neanderthals are waving your hard-ons all over.



Say what?

Has there even been an ATTEMPT to read what all the handful of male posters have said? Because if there has been, then even Helen Keller could see that we haven't come in to this thread waving our hard-ons around In fact, the majority of our comments have been rather supportive of the OP. It would be refreshing if anyone would stop and actually look at the WHOLE of the posts and quit zeroing in on something that can be misconstrued.

ETA: Neanderthals? Really?


----------



## amidsttundra (Jul 14, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Say what?
> 
> Has there even been an ATTEMPT to read what all the handful of male posters have said? Because if there has been, then even Helen Keller could see that we haven't come in to this thread waving our hard-ons around *In fact, the majority of our comments have been rather supportive of the OP.* It would be refreshing if anyone would stop and actually look at the WHOLE of the posts and quit zeroing in on something that can be misconstrued.
> 
> ETA: Neanderthals? Really?



Exactly this. That was why I posted, the OP seemed to be looking for validation that there were guys who preferred that particular body shape and every girl with larger breasts has taken that as a personal attack, which I don't think anybody intended.

I do think this post/thread would have been better served off the BBW board mind.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 14, 2013)

ARE YOU FAT WOMEN? Do you consider yourself BBW? If the answer is no, then your comments about tit size, no matter what size you like, is NOT welcome. If the OP wants validation then she can start another thread in another part of the board. If you wanna talk about small boobs, YOU can start another thread, but THIS THREAD is on the BBW BOARD.


----------



## amidsttundra (Jul 14, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> ARE YOU FAT WOMEN? Do you consider yourself BBW? If the answer is no, then your comments about tit size, no matter what size you like, is NOT welcome. *If the OP wants validation then she can start another thread in another part of the board. If you wanna talk about small boobs, YOU can start another thread, but THIS THREAD is on the BBW BOARD.*



Cheers, for reiterating what I said.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 14, 2013)

amidsttundra said:


> Cheers, for reiterating what I said.



Well Im fat, not stupid.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 14, 2013)

amidsttundra said:


> Exactly this. That was why I posted, the OP seemed to be looking for validation that there were guys who preferred that particular body shape and* every girl with larger breasts has taken that as a personal attack*, which I don't think anybody intended.
> 
> I do think this post/thread would have been better served off the BBW board mind.



Yes, because if we ever take issue with anything it must be because we think it is a personal attack rather than that we want to share our opinion or observations.  For Oliveyou's sake this is all I will say so that I don't derail the thread, but really...


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 14, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Say what?
> 
> Has there even been an ATTEMPT to read what all the handful of male posters have said? Because if there has been, then even Helen Keller could see that we haven't come in to this thread waving our hard-ons around In fact, the majority of our comments have been rather supportive of the OP. It would be refreshing if anyone would stop and actually look at the WHOLE of the posts and quit zeroing in on something that can be misconstrued.
> 
> ETA: Neanderthals? Really?



Check your privilege, dude. You don't understand what it's like to be female on this board, and you clearly don't care to try to understand or even sympathize with us. I find many of the responses to the OP to be uncomfortable in this space, which is a protected space for women. Other places on the board, they'd be fine. Here, we come here to get away from the male gaze we're constantly under, even on the Internet.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2013)

I apologize if my post has caused problems. I won't be posting in this thread anymore out of respect.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Check your privilege, dude. You don't understand what it's like to be female on this board, and you clearly don't care to try to understand or even sympathize with us. I find many of the responses to the OP to be uncomfortable in this space, which is a protected space for women. Other places on the board, they'd be fine. Here, we come here to get away from the male gaze we're constantly under, even on the Internet.



You clearly don't know me from Adam, Diana. 

I started posting back in '06. I DARE you to ask anyone who is still around these parts from that time frame and they will tell you that I am probably one of the few guys on here with a sense of privilege about ANYTHING. If you've ever read anything that I have posted, I GET IT...being a BBW in this world is not a pleasure trip. It can be hell at times. I may not have walked in your shoes or any of the other ladies on this board but I damn sure have walked hand in hand with a few over the years. I had that front row ticket for years to that theater of pain and I hated watching women I have cared for feel like the world wouldn't accept based on the way they looked.

I have verbally slapped more than few guys on here because of their behavior. I still cringe at most of the crap the other guys post on this board. But I have a news flash for you and all the other ladies...not all the guys are like that. Some of us do have manners and we RESPECT women. You want to just lump us all in to one big group of cavemen, then be my guest. I can't stop you or anywhere else from making such sweeping generalizations (BTW that's supposed to be a no-no not just around here but in life at large). 

I'll leave this thread (and board) now.


----------



## Jah (Jul 14, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> You clearly don't know me from Adam, Diana.
> 
> I started posting back in '06. I DARE you to ask anyone who is still around these parts from that time frame and they will tell you that I am probably one of the few guys on here with a sense of privilege about ANYTHING. If you've ever read anything that I have posted, I GET IT...being a BBW in this world is not a pleasure trip. It can be hell at times. I may not have walked in your shoes or any of the other ladies on this board but I damn sure have walked hand in hand with a few over the years. I had that front row ticket for years to that theater of pain and I hated watching women I have cared for feel like the world wouldn't accept based on the way they looked.
> 
> ...



You ask the ladies not to make assumptions about guys and yet you make an assumption about them considering you address 'all the other ladies.'


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Jul 15, 2013)

I seem to have touched a nerve and started some flames. I apologize to anyone who was offended by my posting. I saw the title on the main page and thought I would weigh in on the subject. As someone who finds BBW with (gasp) small boobs very attractive, I thought it might be nice to say so for the purpose of giving some perspective. That is all. Once again, my apologies. No offense was intended. LNM:doh:


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 15, 2013)

As the creator of this thread, for what it's worth (which apparently isn't much according to some of the other BBWs trying to commandeer this thread) I did intend this topic to include FAs. Yes, some of the posts made by FAs have definitely made me roll my eyes but others I have found to be extremely complimentary and in good taste.

As far as I'm concerned, it's perfectly acceptable to state your preferences as long as you're not bashing other body types. The big-breasted women on this thread should note that:

"I like/love/prefer smaller breasts" does NOT automatically equal "I HATE large breasts."


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 15, 2013)

ALSO I am not merely looking for validation, as some posters seem to think. I clearly stated in my original post that I wished for other small-breasted BBWs who could relate to myself to share their experiences. But like I said in my previous post, this does NOT mean I only intended the thread for input from BBWs exclusively.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 15, 2013)

Whether YOU want exclusive BBW posting or not, does not mean other women are gonna let it slide. This particular part of the Dims forums is a "protected"space meaning men must tread incredibly lightly. If YOU want input from women AND men, perhaps your questions/thoughts should be posed on another part of the forum. That way, those of us women who are not comfortable talking about certain things with men know the deal.


----------



## oliveyou (Jul 16, 2013)

jesus. alright whatever, i'm officially done with this thread. ya'll can do with it whatever the hell you want, obviously my intentions in creating this were irrelevant so i don't wish to have a part of it anymore. if anyone wants to continue to contribute to the topic that this thread was intended for, feel free to message me.


----------



## onechubbylove (Jul 16, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> THIS!! Super fucking annoying to try to talk to other women about personal issues, when you Neanderthals are waving your hard-ons all over.



I fell off the sofa laughing.
This is too damn perfect.


----------



## gogogal (Jul 29, 2013)

Men get way too much credit for being discerning when it comes to boobs. A guy can wax on all he likes about how he loves ginormous breasts, but wave your itty bitty B cups in any man's face and he'll be all like, "Ummm... derrrr... I love you"


----------



## Dromond (Jul 29, 2013)

gogogal said:


> Men get way too much credit for being discerning when it comes to boobs. A guy can wax on all he likes about how he loves ginormous breasts, but wave your itty bitty B cups in any man's face and he'll be all like, "Ummm... derrrr... I love you"



That's a fact.


----------



## MystiqueFantasy (Jul 29, 2013)

hunny i know exactly how you feel, i am much much larger than you i am 5'8" and 460 lbs with small 54C breasts. there for a long time i really thought it was quite normal till i joined the bbw and ssbw world and found the term bbw is widely WIDELY used, no pun intended lol. to me a bbw should mean you are big in all areas not just massive boobs, but thats beside the point. there are many men that love women for smaller breasts as well as for their personality. Do not let people that put you down like that get to you hunny, be proud of what you have and who you are, doing this you will find a man that is far better for you and will love you for who you are. if a man tells you your hot more than likely he just wants sex, but if a man that tells you your beautiful he is also looking at your soul. i have gained so much more confidence about myself that i even model and show all my curves and small breasts because i know inside i am beautiful and comfortable being me. be who you are hunny, confidence is beautiful and sexy


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 31, 2013)

gogogal said:


> Men get way too much credit for being discerning when it comes to boobs. A guy can wax on all he likes about how he loves ginormous breasts, but wave your itty bitty B cups in any man's face and he'll be all like, "Ummm... derrrr... I love you"





Dromond said:


> That's a fact.



I Have Boobs, You Must Obey


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 31, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> THIS!! Super fucking annoying to try to talk to other women about personal issues, when you Neanderthals are waving your hard-ons all over.



:bow: This^^ was so very much needed!!! And Ladies boobs are boobs, big or small. The ones who have big ones wish they were smaller and the ones with smaller one wish they were bigger. I myself wish mine were smaller because they stop me from wearing cute little tops. I cant even wear the kind of tank top out of the house without looking like I a dang street walker and having my teenage daughter yell at me to wear something else cause I am "hanging out". It's 90 damn degrese out I dont wanna cover up I am doing all I can not to die of damn heat stroke!


----------



## BigCutiePenny (Aug 13, 2013)

I love women of all shapes and sizes, but I have always been partial to small breasts. And I love a girl who is soft and squishy all over with just a handful in each cup!:wubu:

I feel like my butt is too small for the rest of me. As I gain, my tummy and tits are getting huge, but from the back I look small. 

Guess we are all a bit self conscious about our bodies!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry to read you're feeling insecure about your books. I too have had an issue with mine, not so much the size...but my nipples. .they seem to have a mind of their own and its been frustrating many times in my life especially when starting to date someone new. I hate having to explain to the guy they are not doing anything wrong, and yes I'm turned on and YES I love to have my boobs touched, massaged, and sucked just like any other woman. 

Its taken me a long time to embrace what I've got and just be comfortable in my own skin..even if my nipples aren't what I want them to be. Im also kind of an odd size too cuz I'm bigger around than my cup size should supposedly be but I'm fine with the size. 

For the couple comments I've read for uncommon breast sizes, you all may want to try and find something u like with www.womanwithin.com as I have found them to have a very large size range with a lot of cute bras too.

I hope this helps and just embrace your size and your uniqueness as has been said  We are all different in just about every aspect so enjoy your differences...men will too edu when u find ones that dont have any problem with having one handful or one palm full  Keep them busy by putting them in their mouths  I have yet to meet any man that doesn't like to suck on breasts  even my own 'unperfect' ones


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 30, 2015)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Say what?
> 
> Has there even been an ATTEMPT to read what all the handful of male posters have said? Because if there has been, then even Helen Keller could see that we haven't come in to this thread waving our hard-ons around In fact, the majority of our comments have been rather supportive of the OP. It would be refreshing if anyone would stop and actually look at the WHOLE of the posts and quit zeroing in on something that can be misconstrued.
> 
> ETA: Neanderthals? Really?




Whether people like it or not, validation is a huge issue for many people, male and female. I love to hear the opinion of male posters.


----------



## Deacone (May 27, 2015)

OMG someone has said it! I feel really irritated wanting to buy anything nice because most plus size websites have certain sizes for set things (i.e dresses and everyone who wears dresses must have big boobs)

Well I'm Asian, and we're not reknown for having boobs. So when I got fatter and fatter, it went to my belly...not my boobs. So I'm like still a C cup, when everyone my size/weight would be like a E/G. And it shows in when I want to wear dresses. BAGGY. BAGGY BOOBIE AREAS :<


----------



## tootsieroll81 (May 29, 2015)

I have trouble buying clothes. The last time that I measured, My bust:48, waist:49, my hips:60. So finding a dress that won't be too baggy in the front, but will still fit around my waist and hips is annoying.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jun 4, 2015)

OLIVEYOU:

As someone who likes pear gals, most of us would find it sexier the smaller you were on top, the better!

In other words, we like the Booty, and the waist down.

PL






oliveyou said:


> Right? I'm starting to think I just sort of dug myself into a hole with this thread. Especially with responses like "I like C cups just fine!!" -______- like yeah, C cups might seem small to you but there are *actually* two cup sizes smaller than that, and i happen to be one of them. argh.


----------



## mermaid8 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have the same problem. I've never had the breast size for my weight. I'm 297lbs and my bra size is a 44b. It's nearly impossible to find my size. Plus size clothing is difficult to wear because the tops can be baggy in the breats area and dresses are hard to fit because my hips are 55inches. 

So, I can sympathize with your feelings of insecurity. The best advice I can give you is realize your not alone; many of us struggle with the same issue. Also, if a guy isn't going to accept all of you then that is not real love. Just have faith, not every guy wants a very large chest, some like your parts to be evenly matched.


----------



## sharms86.sh (Jun 10, 2015)

oliveyou said:


> So I was pretty hesitant to post this thread because it's something I've always been pretty insecure about, but I feel this is a safe space so here we go...
> 
> I'm 5'2", 220lbs...but I have very small breasts. I'm talking, a very small 38B. They are basically flat on my chest when I lie down. I have always felt a little less feminine to have such small breasts. Not to mention it makes me feel a bit ostracized from the rest of the BBW community...I have seen FA's on this forum, and elsewhere, talk about how one of the bonuses of being with a big girl is her supersized boobs. Needless to say, this kind of talk makes me feel very excluded from being considered attractive to ANYONE, even FA's! I've even heard such derogatory statements (not here, but elsewhere on the interwebz) as "fat girls with no tits are the absolute WORST." Statements like that make me feel pretty worthless. Plus, it doesn't help that I've never had a successful relationship - I've never known what it's like for a guy to really appreciate my body for what it is (and isn't, I suppose), so I really feel quite lost...
> 
> So I'm just wondering if there's anyone who can relate to this and possibly offer some encouraging words.


So I'm new to this & I realize this post is old but when I read this it felt like I could've been the one writing it. I'm 5'5, was 275lbs with a 38B chest. Now I'm 244lbs & barely a 38B chest. Their shrinking as I'm losing weight. I've always been very insecure about them & played it off with numerous jokes about 'Good Luck getting thru the padding' & so forth. So I don't have any words of wisdom either but I definitely feel better knowing I'm not alone.


Dr. Feelgood said:


> I can't relate to this in the way a woman could, but I'll try to give you a male perspective, for whatever it's worth. First of all, take whatever you've heard -- or read online -- with a grain of salt. Some men like women with ginormous breasts; others prefer small-breasted women. But I have noticed that the former are usually loudmouths who talk everlastingly about their preferences, while the latter keep their cake holes shut. In actual fact, I suspect you're more widely admired than you realize. My ex-wife was three inches taller and eighty pounds heavier than you, with very small breasts; she was an exquisitely lovely woman ... to look at, anyway.
> 
> Which brings me to my main point: it's nice to have a man who likes your looks, but it's nicer to have one who can look beyond appearances. Do you really want someone who regards you as two handfuls of fat? If you're willing to hold out for someone who will love you for everything you are, I believe you'll be happier in the long run.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCutieAurora (Jul 31, 2015)

Honestly, I've always thought that most FA's prefer pear shaped women - in which case you're exactly what they want. But you definitely shouldn't base how you feel about yourself on what men want. If you're really insecure about your size, you could consider thinking about why you associate breasts with femininity and how having small breasts actually affects your life. 
I used to be really insecure about my boobs as well, they're a c cup and I'm a size 18 at five foot two... so pretty small. Sometimes I think about getting a boob job but I'm so scared haha. Push up bras help, but also just accepting that having small boobs doesn't define you helps. My boobs may not be the biggest out there, but I have no trouble finding men, nor will you, I'm sure


----------

